# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  ФЗ 223 и ФЗ 44. Госзакупки. Контракты.

## Леди N

Уважаемые коллеги, разрабатывал ли кто- то уже ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ О ЗАКУПКАХ.... Поделитесь, Бога ради, если есть хоть что- то по БЮДЖЕТНЫМ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯМ...... Такие сроки нереальные- в течении месяца- как бы не напартачить....((( Информация о том, что нужно опубликовать положение, разработав его- вот:

Вниманию руководителей бюджетных учреждений! 


С 01 января 2014 года вступает в силу Федеральный закон «О контрактной системе в сфере закупок товаров, работ, услуг для обеспечения государственных и муниципальных нужд», предоставляющий право бюджетным учреждениям принятия Положения о закупках товаров, работ, услуг (далее – Положение) в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 18 июля 2011 года № 223-ФЗ «О закупках товаров, работ, услуг отдельными видами юридических лиц» в отношении следующих видов закупок:
за счет средств, полученных при осуществлении ими иной приносящей доход деятельности от физических лиц, юридических лиц (за исключением средств, полученных на оказание и оплату медицинской помощи по обязательному медицинскому страхованию);
в качестве исполнителя по контракту, в случае привлечения на основании договора в ходе исполнения данного контракта иных лиц для поставки товара, выполнения работы или оказания услуги, необходимых для исполнения предусмотренных контрактом обязательств данного учреждения;
за счет грантов, передаваемых безвозмездно и безвозвратно гражданами и юридическими лицами, в том числе иностранными гражданами и иностранными юридическими лицами, а также международными организациями, получившими право на предоставление грантов на территории Российской Федерации в установленном Правительством Российской Федерации порядке, субсидий (грантов), предоставляемых на конкурсной основе из соответствующих бюджетов бюджетной системы Российской Федерации, если условиями, определенными грантодателями, не установлено иное.



Для реализации этого права необходимо до 01 января 2014 года принять и разместить на сайте www.zakupki.gov.ru

----------


## вокся

Боже мой.... Это о чем?... Объясниете, пожалуйста, человеческим языком...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Боже мой.... Это о чем?... Объясниете, пожалуйста, человеческим языком...


Оксана, это такая фигня, без которой мы теперь не сможем ничего приобрести, не составив план закупок и не опубликовав его на соответствующем сайте. Каждому товару в этом плане присваивается соответствующий код, который указывается при закупках. Без кода - ни-ни. 
К тому же все закупки будут проводиться через торги. Только 2% средств мы сможем потратить без торгов.  Хорошо еще, что это не распространяется на спецсчет. Там все будет по старому.
Как говорит наш начальник расчетного центра : "Ознакомившись с этими законами, у меня жуткое желание рассчитаться и уйти из этой система"

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, 
http://klassifikators.ru/okp
Видимо, по этому классификатору? Там под каждым номером- еще 5-8, а потом еще под каждым 5-8.... Матрешка какая-то.

----------


## Наташкин

> Хорошо еще, что это не распространяется на спецсчет. Там все будет по старому.


А это точно?... Просто у нас директор, и про сп.счет говорила.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А это точно?... Просто у нас директор, и про сп.счет говорила.


У нас тоже сначала говорили, что и на спецсчет это распространяется, но на последнем совещании в пятницу сказали, что только на бюджетные средства.

----------


## Наташкин

> что только на бюджетные средства


С одной стороны хорошо, а с другой плохо, будут какие непредвиденные расходы и всё... полетит наш спецсчет во все стороны. :Tu:

----------


## Леди N

> У нас тоже сначала говорили, что и на спецсчет это распространяется, но на последнем совещании в пятницу сказали, что только на бюджетные средства.


Алл, а ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ещё не разрабатывали??  У нас вообще эта информация появилась случайно. Молодой парень- юрист Администрации поселения ездил на учёбу по рабочим вопросам и записал информацию, кот...  касается и бюджетных учреждений и ВСЁ..... больше- никто и ничего....

У нас более 100 тыс в год контракт только с Мосэнерго (т.е по электричеству). Ведь действие закона № 223-ФЗ касается только тех закупок, кот превышают 100 тыс ??

----------


## Zabanka

У нас вообще фигня с эти законом....в администрации города сами толком ничего не знают, бухгалтер наш сразу заявление написала об увольнение((((

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алл, а ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ещё не разрабатывали??


Наташа, пока его еще нет. Но, наверно, будет. Мы к таким Положениям не касаемся. У нас ими занимается начальник расчетного центра ( низкий ей поклон за это.)
А нам про этот закон и о том, что нужно составить график закупок, с августа месяца твердят. И я так поняла, что он распространяется на все виды закупок без исключения. Только 2% от суммы запланированных средств мы можем израсходовать без электронных торгов.

----------


## svetivanova46

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ЭТИМИ ПРОСТО "ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ" ЗАКОНАМИ...
В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ НАШЛА ТОЛЬКО ОДИН САЙТ, ГОТОВЫЙ ОТВЕТИТЬ ЕСЛИ НЕ НА ВСЕ, ТО НА МНОГИЕ ВОПРОСЫ.
ЗАХОДИТЕ - http://forum.gov-zakupki.ru/
ТАМ МНОГИЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЮТ МАТЕРИАЛЫ, КОТОРЫЕ ПОЛУЧАЮТ НА ДОРОГОСТОЯЩИХ ФОРУМАХ.

----------


## Рамоновна

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ЭТИМИ ПРОСТО "ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ" ЗАКОНАМИ...


Читала ФЗ 44.... На третьей странице поймала себя на том, что просто тупо читаю текст. без всякого осознания... ЗАЧЕМ ЭТО?!

----------


## Натник

Как мне говорили из нашего  КРУ, те кто не опубликует свои положения о закупках на сайте http://zakupki.gov.ru/, будут работать по 44 ФЗ, а так по 223 ФЗ, но перед НГ была такая горячка, что ест-но никто ничего не делал и не опубликовывал, к тому же в новостях этого сайта было опубликованы изменения в эти законы, в части для БУ дата, крайний срок публикации положений до 1 апреля 2014 года.

я тут перед НГ, где то спрашивала коллег по этому поводу...тишина ответила мне...наверное все в шоке от предстоящих методов закупок.. :Blink:

----------


## вокся

А у нас и сейчас не шумно))... Как и до Нового года. Ни управление по экономике, ни... ну не знаю кто еще...никто, короче) нам про этот закон не говорил, ничего не требовал... Мало того, в декабре, когда подняли тему на форуме, я приспросилась у наших специалистов данного направления,  а в ответ - тишина)  Ну а я больше ни у кого и не спрашиваю) Пусть спит лихо)))
Если кто-то с Алтая чего-либо знает - маякните!))) :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Наш главбух сегодня сказала, что нас, культуру, пока это не коснется. А вот администрация района - уже будет по-новым законам работать.



> Пусть спит лихо)))


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## svetivanova46

ВАШ ГЛАВБУХ НЕ ПРАВА - ЗАКОН КАСАЕТСЯ ВСЕ БЮДЖЕТНЫЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!  ПУСТЬ ОНА ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЧИТАЕТ ЗАКОН И ПОЯСНЕНИЯ К НЕМУ. ПРОСТО НА КУЛЬТУРЫ ВЫДЕЛЕНЫ БОЛЬШИЕ % В ОТЛИЧИЕ ОТ ВСЕХ ДРУГИХ. ЭТО, НАВЕРНО, ПОДАРОК НАМ В ГОД КУЛЬТУРЫ.

----------


## Рамоновна

> ЗАКОН КАСАЕТСЯ ВСЕ БЮДЖЕТНЫЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!


мы - казенное

----------


## Lena65

Это какой то кошмар! Никто не чего знает, не могут сказать, подсказать... гл.бухг администрации одно твердит - вы меня подставляете, ничего подписывать не буду! Трудовые соглашения вообше сказала не носи, это совсем тёмный лес!  Не могу человека найти на продажу поп корна, потому что по трудовому соглашению её естественно надо принимать. Девочки, голова не варит вообще уже.....как обозвать в трудовом соглашении человека который делает и продаёт попкорн чтоб это звучало не как услуга а работа? Например-изготовление и продажа-это услуга. А так.... кто уже обосновывал приобретение у единственного поставшика? Как это делали? Опубликовывали? Весело, короче!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Это какой то кошмар! Никто не чего знает, не могут сказать, подсказать... гл.бухг администрации одно твердит - вы меня подставляете, ничего подписывать не буду! Трудовые соглашения вообше сказала не носи, это совсем тёмный лес!  Не могу человека найти на продажу поп корна, потому что по трудовому соглашению её естественно надо принимать. Девочки, голова не варит вообще уже.....как обозвать в трудовом соглашении человека который делает и продаёт попкорн чтоб это звучало не как услуга а работа? Например-изготовление и продажа-это услуга. А так.... кто уже обосновывал приобретение у единственного поставшика? Как это делали? Опубликовывали? Весело, короче!


У нас пока отсрочка.... 23 февраля и Масленицу просто по безналу проведем 

И тоже - никто ничего не знает.

----------


## Леди N

НАДВИНУЛСЯ 44 - ФЗ И НА НАС...ПРИДАВИЛ, ТОЧНЕЕ. 

КАК ОКАЗАЛОСЬ УЖЕ ЯНВАРЁМ- МЫ - БЮДЖЕТНОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ- ДОЛЖНЫ НАЗНАЧИТЬ ПРИКАЗОМ КОНКУРСНОГО УПРАВЛЯЮЩЕГО- ДУМАЮ ИМ БУДУ Я САМА. БУХГАЛТЕР У МЕНЯ В ПАНИКЕ. ОБУЧАТЬСЯ ПОЕДЕМ ВМЕСТЕ (ПРАВДА ЕЩЁ НЕ ЗНАЮ КУДА). ЗНАЮ, ЧТО ДИСТАНЦИОННО ТОЖЕ УЧАТ.

ПРОБЛЕМА ОКАЗАЛАСЬ СЕРЬЁЗНЕЕ, ЧЕМ ПРЕДПОЛАГАЛОСЬ.....ОТПРАВЛЯЕМСЯ ЧИТАТЬ ФЗ- 44. ХОТЯ, ОТКРОВЕННО ГОВОРЯ, СДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО Я СМОГУ ТОЛЬКО В ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК- ДО ТОГО- ФЕСТИВАЛЬ "ПЕРВЫЙ ПАРЕНЬ НА СЕЛЕ" И ЮБИЛЕЙ НАЧ ФИН ОТДЕЛА АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ- МНОГОЕ ЕЩЁ НЕ ДОДЕЛАНО ПО ЭТИМ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯМ((((

----------


## ksuh

Добрый вечер всем. Коллеги а что вы можите рассказать о новом законе о госзакупках № 44, не могу найти нигде подробной и понятной информации, в бухгалтерии пугают, что теперь любые покупки даже самые мелкие  будет очень трудно делать. Кто уже сталкивался с этим вопросом, поделитесь опытом.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...о госзакупках № 44....в бухгалтерии пугают...


Эта тема уже несколько месяцев муссируется на страницах "беседки культработников". Все уже давно "напуганы"! Читайте форум выше.

----------


## Скибыч

> мы - казенное


мы тоже, но у нас уже заявку на закупки оформляют. Не мы сами, а РДК. Мы - филиал. Не дай Бог, прорвет трубу где-нибудь и будут месяц спорить сантехники Иван Иваныч и Михал Михалыч кто же из них дешевле трубу залатает.

----------


## Zabanka

44 закон. "Пуганные" им все, так есть предложение....может начнем разбираться в нем все вместе?

----------


## Zabanka

> Коллеги а что вы можите рассказать о новом законе о госзакупках № 44, не могу найти нигде подробной и понятной информации


Создала новую тему. Вплотную сейчас буду заниматься госзакупками. Помощи ждать не откуда(((

Тема "Госзакупки" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...02#post4819102

----------


## Zabanka

Для начала ловите то, что мне дали изучать.
"Блог Ларисы Поповой" http://zakupki.pln500.ru/ - это посоветовали в бухгалтерии. Сказали, что можно задавать ей вопросы, подробно все объясняет.

----------


## Zabanka

разъяснения и методички http://files.mail.ru/9445DABB44494587A939C4E0A28F7AA9 http://files.mail.ru/F1A29E0B0AD54F63B655784F4ADC1DAB

----------


## Zabanka

Девчонки со спорткомплекса дали еще вот это. Сначала они сделали запрос фирмам (документ Добрый день), прислали им коммерческие предложения. Потом уже делали Протокол. http://files.mail.ru/EB5F1ED86DD546B0A7E7D8747DBD589F

Мы к Масленице отправили в магазины Запрос обоснование НМЦ. Они в ответ на этот Запрос высылают Коммерческое предложение, желательно с Сертификатом продукции. Но вы же понимаете, что простой ИП-шник, просто напросто может послать вас и подальше, особенно если сумма будет мизерная. Так что Коммерческое предложение писали сами, они только подписали и дали Сертификаты. Документы здесь.      http://files.mail.ru/7BCD11C58F524E4CB6712BC0D5383546     Навряд ли успеем сделать все эти документы до праздника....неделя осталась. Скорее всего будет писать по документам, что будем проводит праздник "Проводы зимы" числа 20 марта, в магазинах нам идут навстречу, товар в долг всегда дают)) Что дальше делать будем - неизвестность. Буду держать всех в курсе)))  Хозяйственные еще не делали.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Zabanka*, подобная тема уже существует. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...59#post4818959

Объединяю. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138427 *ФЗ 223 и ФЗ 44. Госзакупки. Контракты.*

----------


## Zabanka

Спасибо)))) Я не там искала тему, поэтому и создала.

----------


## vstoronke

По  этому  поводу  в  законе :"...возникновение потребности в определенных товарах, работах, услугах вследствие аварии, иных чрезвычайных ситуаций природного или техногенного характера, непреодолимой силы..." (ст.93, п.9)

----------


## Zabanka

Документы ушли в дело)))) Завтра деньги будут перечислять. Вот окончательный вариант http://files.mail.ru/9AC5336527614A74B5E89C5587E277A4 Договор делали в бухгалтерии. Вид договора новый, с формулами. Как только достану-скину.

----------


## Lena65

Зарина, капец! Это значит все призы мы должны были в одном магазине купить? Я в шоке.... мы к Масленице понабрали ото всюду по немногу.... это и есть - у единственного поставщика? И призы тоже попадают под эту фигню?

----------


## ksuh

Как я поняла про закупки - разрешается наличка до ста тысяч, главное её внести в план закупок и разместить на сайте, поэтому призы на масленицу оформляем как наличку.

----------


## Zabanka

> Это значит все призы мы должны были в одном магазине купить?


 Пока не изучила, как брать от двух и трех поставщиков. Вот Масленицу отведем и начну.  Призы и хозяйственные счас постоянно так будем оформлять.

----------


## Zabanka

> Как я поняла про закупки - разрешается наличка до ста тысяч, главное её внести в план закупок и разместить на сайте, поэтому призы на масленицу оформляем как наличку.


Никогда не работали с наличкой...даже не знаем как деньги выглядят)) Но вот сейчас как раз и будем делать план закупок до 9 мая включительно, будем разбираться.

----------


## vstoronke

Посмотрела  на  ваши  ссылки.  Большинство  из  них -  на  94 ФЗ. С  44  есть  существенная  разница.  Для  формирования  начальной  максимальной  цены  мы  пользуемся  порталом  закупок. В  Методических  рекомендациях  достаточно  подробно (пошагово) всё  прописано.

----------


## Леди N

> мы - казенное


ПРОПЛАТИЛИ ОН- ЛАЙН- ОБУЧЕНИЕ.....УЧИМСЯ ПО 44- ФЗ...."ТАМ" ПИШУТ, ЧТО КАЗЁННЫЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ ЭТОТ ЗАКОН ТОЖЕ НЕ ОБОШЁЛ....(МЫ- БЮДЖЕТНОЕ)

----------


## Рамоновна

Наши тоже учатся. В каждом юр.лице назначили коммерческих управляющих. Обещают вернуть форму  "устный договор" - товарный и кассовый чеки на небольшую сумму.
 Закон будет дорабатываться, что очевидно.

----------


## Леди N

уважаемые  коллеги! Не поделитесь ли Соглашением о передаче полномочий по проведению ЗАКУПОК через электронные торги и тп.....

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Леди N*, 

Оксана, посмотри  в ЛС

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, 
> 
> Оксана, посмотри  в ЛС


СПАСИБО, АЛЛА)))) СЕГОДНЯ ПОДГОТОВИЛА ПРОЕКТ НАШЕГО СОГЛАШЕНИЯ- 2 ВАРИАНТА- ОДИН ИЗ НИХ НА ОСНОВЕ ВАШЕГО ДОКУМЕНТА. УЧРЕДИТЕЛЬ УТВЕРДИТ (НАДЕЮСЬ)- ПОМЕЩУ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ..))

----------


## Рамоновна

Удобный поисковик для определения КОДА ТОВАРА при составлении документации для электронного аукциона

http://russia-opt.com/find_sellers.html

----------


## Tararam

> разъяснения и методички http://files.mail.ru/9445DABB44494587A939C4E0A28F7AA9 http://files.mail.ru/F1A29E0B0AD54F63B655784F4ADC1DAB


Обновите пожалуйта ссылочки ОООчень надо. Спасибо

----------

